# Left, Right, Center



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone else have a hard time following their party of choice? I have been raised to lean right ( I do any some relatives how think Obama was too conservative, I wish I was joking about that). But after seeing what they have done and haven't done, I have a hard time supporting them. I do agree with some left policies, and I disagree with some right policies, but in the end who do I vote for?

The right claims for smaller Government, but what have they done to prove it?
The right claims that they respect private property rights, but what have they done to prove it?

I support abortions (rape, mothers life in endanger, kids will be born with birth defects) Left
I support lower taxes Right
I support letting consenting adults to marry who they want. Left
I support legal reefer. Left

I support 2nd amendment to the fullest, conceal and carry, open carry, no registration. Right

I support less Goverment in our lives.

I want to end any and all welfare. Left and Right

I less regulations. Right

Those are just a few of the key issues to me. I tend to vote red, and have vote blue trying to give someone a chance. But in the end I just have a hard time with what decisions mean most to me and who will vote the way I want them to. Does anyone else have these issues? I am really intrgued by the Liberatian party, but even they are a little too crazy for me.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> Does anyone else have a hard time following their party of choice? I have been raised to lean right ( I do any some relatives how think Obama was too conservative, I wish I was joking about that). But after seeing what they have done and haven't done, I have a hard time supporting them. I do agree with some left policies, and I disagree with some right policies, but in the end who do I vote for?
> 
> The right claims for smaller Government, but what have they done to prove it?
> The right claims that they respect private property rights, but what have they done to prove it?
> ...


Yes. I have a problem but primarily with the Republican Party not being the conservatives they proport to be. I think I should be more disappointed with them then you because they cave to the left quite frequently.

I don't support abortion for rape because the child should not be condemed to death for the crime their father committed and they are just as innocent as their mother who was raped. I don't support it for birth defects because I know children who are and are beautiful creations of God in their own way. But republicans won't fix it.

I believe in lower taxes which has to include fiscal responsibility to work but the republicans have morphed into the liberal idea of throwing money all over the place and we are mortgaging our children's future with enormous debt.

I believe in private property rights which has to include public property rights and protections to work but some republicans seem to think we should be able to confiscate public lands for private use.

I believe in less regulations but some republicans are on board with increasing or maintaining them for the power that can be gleaned. Effectively skewing the marketplace with selective regulations can be very profitable to those in the right side of said regulations(i.e green energy).

I don't buy into the legalization of marijuana for several reasons. Hypocrisy of essentially banned the natural tobacco plant and then legalizing the natural cannibus plant. Making someone smoke a cigarette in a snow drift while creating pot zones for people to partake. I have several friends and a relative that destroyed their lives using it as a gateway drug to more potent drugs. One of them, a high school friend, blew his brains out. The Republican Party is increasingly getting on board with legalizing it. Probably seeing the tax dollar signs to line there pockets with and the investment opportunities.

I believe in controlling our borders, removing individuals from the country that are here illegally, cutting off all federal aid in any form to illegal aliens and drastically increasing fines to businesses who hire illegals. The only person to bring this to the forefront is our president and the Republican Party has dropped the ball at every opportunity to address the issue because they are on board with it or are just spineless cowards.

So, you see, you are not the only one scratching your head when they enter the voting booth.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

North1 preach it brother. :beer:

Sometimes a little humor helps.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ditto north1 :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> I don't support abortion for rape because the child should not be condemed to death for the crime their father committed and they are just as innocent as their mother who was raped.


So we condemn the innocent mother to a life long reminder of the horror she went through at the hands of her rapist? I would hope that she would consider having the child and giving it up for adoption, but I would let her make the decision to carry the child or not.

This and to save the life of the mother would be the only reasons for abortions in my opinion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> > I don't support abortion for rape because the child should not be condemed to death for the crime their father committed and they are just as innocent as their mother who was raped.
> 
> 
> So we condemn the innocent mother to a life long reminder of the horror she went through at the hands of her rapist? I would hope that she would consider having the child and giving it up for adoption, but I would let her make the decision to carry the child or not.
> ...


I agree 100%. She will live with it every time she see's it.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Referring to a living human as an "it" does make the decision to eradicate easier. I thank the Lord I wasn't the product of rape. Obviously, as a male, I cannot imagine going through the experience being raped and then make that choice. I have immense respect for women who do and make the choice for life. I doubt many wish they would have chosen abortion instead. Life in any stage of developement and form is a gift from God but I guess when the preponderance of society disavows that premise we get to where we are.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now the Florida Democrat Party is tied to fraudulent votes.

https://www.politico.com/states/florida ... ats-695299


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> I have immense respect for women who do and make the choice for life.


As do I. And in every case I would hope that the woman chooses to carry the child to birth and then decide to raise it or give it up for adoption. I just can't see further victimizing a woman who has already suffered terribly by forcing her to keep a child that was conceived during this horrible act. In this case I believe the decision should be hers, and hers alone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tiny Trump was asked today how he would rate his presidency. He said "A+, is that high enough? Can I go higher than that?" What a comedian. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

And anyone who dares to question that perfect score is corrupted. I guess that is me along with 55% of the rest of Americans.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

or is the percentages different..... VOTING percentages.... People dont think voter fraud is out there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiSddPk ... e=youtu.be


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Percentages are correct. 55% of people in almost all pools have an unfavorable opinion of Trump. That is exactly the same percentage when looking at all districts when comparing Dems to Rep representatives who were elected.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Percentages are correct. 55% of people in almost all pools have an unfavorable opinion of Trump.


 Sure and they thought Hillary had a 98% chance of winning. I like pools and polls. One keeps you cool on hot days and the other lulls liberals into complacency, all the while they think it discourages conservative votes. There are a certain number of people who want to vote not for the best person, but for who they think will win. It doesn't help the liberal vote because those foolish people were already going to vote liberal.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

that was a jab at the issue of voter fraud. If you noticed the link I posted never said what political party the guy was affiliated with. So not saying what side did what. Just saying there is fraud! It was a jab at numbers because if people "vote" for others numbers are skewed.

Just like Polls are skewed. So I laugh at when no matter what side posts numbers.... it is skewed. If people are polling or doing polls on MSN or CNN those are different than ones put on FOX.... because your "base" is different. Just like if you went to a UC Berkley and did a poll vs UND. You would find different results. But yet you can boast they are accurate.

Anyways... that is my thought process on numbers and polls.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman and Chuck ....sorry but those figures are NOT a poll. Actual voting % from each district in the country. 54% of voters voted FOR the Democrat and 45% voted for the republican. Actual voter counts are NOT skewed. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So the issues of a guy showing up to vote and was told, "you already voted" is in that %. The fiasco in GA and FL are in that %....

So you are saying those numbers are "rock" solid? No voter fraud, election miscounts, etc didn't happen???

Also those numbers don't 100% reflect on the president. Those just show the results of the election. Many might not have thought that which ever person didn't represent them. Like I have voted for Democrats in the past because the Republican didn't reflect my views and goals. But anyway... most just want to use those numbers to say "the president is horrible".... which isn't 100% true or false. Some people have very favorable things to say on the President on the economy but yet don't have favorable things to say about him on immigration. Some people have favorable things to say on him socially and others think he is an idiot socially.

But this Us vs Them mentality that is out there needs to stop!!! on all sides. this is the rethoric that is killing our nation.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes,there could be. But Republicans seem to think only Democrats do that. NOT......Some Yahoo ******* is just as liable to do the same thing

Still......all the poll numbers I have seen mirror the actual voter preference. Not all of them are wrong. Most Americans disapprove of Trump.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

The polls are also slanted. Because if you ask many people how they feel about the economy you will get a different answer on how they feel about him socially. But the polls don't break it down. Because I have seen figures out there on the economy many show "in favor" or "favorable" with high percentages. While others socially show what you are talking about.

So like I have stated... polls and voting numbers can be skewed to show any side of an argument. Heck I will take those numbers you talk about and say that it shows that people are working more and didn't have to go vote in the mid terms... so "trump supporters" are the working class.... LOL Yes that is all BS but I hope you get my point on how anyone can take any numbers and make statements that are somewhat true.


----------

